# Live from Las Vegas



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Ok not live but still from Vegas. Scott with the Festool ETS 125


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Good video. Good sander. What was the grit on the Granat?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

220 I think. You saw the carnage I left behind me with the Planex. lol 

We didn't film that thank God.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Scott looks pro. You can tell. Each movement is deliberate and efficient. It looks like hes not doing anything but he's really doing it fast. Makes it look easy.

Maybe the right tool helps.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Scott looks pro. You can tell. Each movement is deliberate and efficient. It looks like hes not doing anything but he's really doing it fast. Makes it look easy.
> 
> Maybe the right tool helps.


Let the tool do the work they say.


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> 220 I think. You saw the carnage I left behind me with the Planex. lol
> 
> We didn't film that thank God.



Is the Planex hard to use?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Not for someone who is skilled with a drywall sander. You can damage gwb very easily if you aren't, which I am not.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I hate sanding drywall. It's so messy.

Maybe this would help?

I wish I had it years ago when I took my first large wall repair job in a bathroom of an occupied house.

Water damage on the ceiling and wall corner area. Cut it out and made the mistake of just taping and durabonding instead of putting some new drywall in. 

I got messy with the durabond and had to sand a crapload of it. Dust all over the place. 

I then discovered the merits of easysand :thumbup:

The bathroom looked great when it was done though.


----------



## MPMaint (Feb 29, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> I hate sanding drywall. It's so messy.
> 
> Maybe this would help?
> 
> ...


Edited by mod


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

MPMaint said:


> Edited by mod


....


----------



## Dschadt (Aug 21, 2011)

Very nice. There aren't as many posts on here on surface prep as there are on actual material application. This looks like an awesome product.


----------

